# frozen shrimp



## geoology (Mar 17, 2005)

does the frozen shirmp you buy for food go bad or not

thanks for any help


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yes... I would freeze it or refrigerate it. What kind of shrimp? I recomend going to the grocery store and making your own food... buy raw shrimp, crab, fish, squid... finely chop them up, then freeze them in a declorinated water/vitamin suppliment in small ice cube trays (the smaller the better)... my fish love them.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i dont know. is there an expiration date on the package?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

If you mean frozen brine or mysis shrimp, then it will last a fairly long time if it is not thawed out and refrozen. i normally order my frozen food once/year to minimize shipping and maximize order size. I have not had a problem so far.


----------



## geoology (Mar 17, 2005)

thanks for all the replies and help


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

fishfirst, do you add garlic to your homemade recipe? like fresh garlic to ground with it...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Sometimes, usuallly when I get in a new fish that is picky, I'll add it the first few weeks of their stay in quarentine...


----------

